# help me name me angelfish disease



## sjmclaren (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 110litre tank that has been up and running for nearly a year, regular water checks and water changes are done and i have had no problems. I had 7 angel fish in my tank and bought another 2 about 3weeks ago. 4 days later 2 of my fish suddenly died, so straight away i started all the usual water checks (all fine),treatment etc but with no signs of illness in the fish i couldn`t understand what was wrong. over the next week the fish had fin rot, red veins and red eyes. i lost 7 fish altogether but its now been over 7 days since the last death so i think the remaining 2 are going to make it! but this is my question, these 2 fish never had red eye when the sickness took over the tank they developed red eye and now the red eye is away.What is this???????
Today i went to the shop i bought the fish from and all the fish in the tank have red eye? the manager tried to tell me this was normal in angelfish and that he`d had no deaths in the tank although whilst i was there i saw one of the fish die and pointed out that many of the fish had fin rot which wasn`t present when i purchased mine. please help me


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

sjmclaren said:


> I have a 110litre tank that has been up and running for nearly a year, regular water checks and water changes are done and i have had no problems. I had 7 angel fish in my tank and bought another 2 about 3weeks ago. 4 days later 2 of my fish suddenly died, so straight away i started all the usual water checks (all fine),treatment etc but with no signs of illness in the fish i couldn`t understand what was wrong. over the next week the fish had fin rot, red veins and red eyes. i lost 7 fish altogether but its now been over 7 days since the last death so i think the remaining 2 are going to make it! but this is my question, these 2 fish never had red eye when the sickness took over the tank they developed red eye and now the red eye is away.What is this???????
> Today i went to the shop i bought the fish from and all the fish in the tank have red eye? the manager tried to tell me this was normal in angelfish and that he`d had no deaths in the tank although whilst i was there i saw one of the fish die and pointed out that many of the fish had fin rot which wasn`t present when i purchased mine. please help me


Hello and welcome to TFK  110 liters is just under 30 gallons which is way too small for that many angelfish. In a 30 gallon tank you could keep a breeding pair of angels but that would be all. For trying to keep 9 angels in one tank you would need at least a 75 gallon, larger would be better, which would be 280 liters and up. As for the deaths there are a couple of different factors that I think contributed to this. The first is the overcrowding and the stress from this played a huge role. Also with this many fish in this small of a space I would question the water quality. When you say that the parameters were fine, what were the actual levels of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? The red veins to be sounds like it could have possibly been septicemia, which is usually associated with poor water quality, stress and over population. The fin rot also can be caused from poor water quality. What was the interaction of the fish with each other before you added the new fish to the tank, and what was the interaction of the fish after the new ones were added. Some angels do have red eyes, a few of mine do and are healthy. Honestly with the size tank that you have right now I would not recommend adding any more angels to the set up. The minimun tank size that you could go with would be a 4ft tank which would put you around at least a 50 gallon or 55 gallon tank. With a tank this size you would be able to keep a group of 5 or 6 angels.


----------



## sjmclaren (Sep 7, 2011)

hey hun, thanks for your help and i understand what you are saying, and your are right. but i should have explained better. the angelfish were all babies. they were bought to go in my new tank which is approx 300litres (birthday present by the way, not too much money on me hands lol) but were being housed in the smaller tank whilst i cycled the new one because this had been up and running previously. none of them were bigger than a 20p.and the levels were and are; Ammonia: 0 Nitrite:0 Nitrate:0 pH, KH and GH: ph 6.5 think the last 2 defo brought the disease with them!and i have seen angels with red eye too but this was something else. as i say the 2 that survived didn`t have the red eye before the illness only during and now its away again. the eyes seemed to go completely red. thats why i asked hun, i`ve never seen it before ever and i`ve had fish for over 10 years. maybe its just a side effect of the red fin with them still being small? again thank you for responding though. much appreciated.


----------

